# Vyzmetkovat



## larrynose

Hi,
If anyone could tell me what  Vyzmetkovat means I would be grateful..
This is the sentence I am trying to translate.

Vyhovující : Předat k další operaci.
Nevyhovující : Vyzmetkovat.

Heres my attempt
Satisfactory: Forward to the next operation. 
Unsatisfactory:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi larry, what's the context here please? In what sort of situation is this text found? In the absence of context, I would guess that these are some kind of inspection instructions. Something (what?) is being inspected??  Your first sentence is ok - if the object(s) is/are satisfactory or meet the requirements, they can be sent for the next operation/step/process/stage. 
The objects that are unsatisfactory need to be* vyzmetkovat*: *rejected*, *discarded*, *thrown away*, *consigned to waste *(according to the context).  That's my best guess, but we need context.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Enquirinf Mind is right.

_Zmetek_ means foiled product. (Thing, that has not good parameters. (I this new iPhone working? 1) Yes, it's good product. 2) No, it is _zmetek_.) )

Word _vyzmetkovat_ does not exist, but we understand the meaning. (In context.)
_Vyzmetkovat _says: "Put it into the bag "_Zmetky_". We will throw the bag in the trash."


----------



## bibax

The verb *vyzmetkovat* exists, it is a jargon word (like e.g. vydodat, vyzásobit, naskladnit, etc.).

*zmetek* = reject (the person or thing that is rejected or set aside as inferior in quality);
also *aušus* (ausšus) from Ger. Ausschuss;

*vyzmetkovat* = to discard an unsatisfactory article/product/part as a reject;


----------



## Hrdlodus

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi larry, what's the context here please?


Kontext jsem nalezl v Googlu. Naleznete to hned jako druhý i třetí odkaz. Týká se to IT a tvorby kabelů.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky za radu Hrdlodusi. Vycházím ale z toho, že by nemělo být na nás, abychom museli ten kontext (někdy) pracně hledat. Bůh pomáhá těm, kdo si sami pomáhají... Jinak budeme celý den obskakovat lenochy . Není to kriket!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Tak teď mi Google našel zase něco jiného.
A to mj. vyzmetkovat v němčině = ausschießen.


----------



## nueby

Bez kontextu je bibaxem navržené "discard" nejvhodnější odpovědí, o něco barvitěji možná "dump". EM ma pochopitelně pravdu, že není naší zodpovědností bádat, co že má být konkrétně zmetkováno, že bychom pak mohli navrhnout ještě přesnější sloveso. Discard je dost neutrální, a chybí mu totéž co chybí odhodit ve zrovnání s vyzmetkovat.


----------



## larrynose

Thanks all.
Yes, the context is something of a checklist of instructions. So, I guess in that case we would be rejecting a defective part...


----------

